

Millionaires Consider Leaving California Over Taxes - whyenot
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/07/us/millionaires-consider-leaving-california-over-taxes.html

======
joonix
If you're an active millionaire worker or investor, you are going to be near
your business interests first and foremost. You can't leave everything behind
just for taxes.

If you're retired, income probably isn't as big of a consideration as capital
gains tax and value of your assets. Even so, if you're going to move for
taxes, you'd probably pick Florida over Texas when it comes to retirement.

------
ltcoleman
They should come to Conway,Arkansas.

